# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  OFERTA DE SEMILLAS CERTIFICADA DE QUINUA ROJA INIA 415-PASANKALLA, QUINUA NEGRA INIA 422-COLLANA Y CHIA NEGRA PARA PRODUCTORES/AGRICULTORES

## SemillasNaturalesPeruanas

Estimados Srs. Productores/Agricultores del Foro AgroForum:   Somos productores registrados y autorizados por el PEAS-INIA para producir semilla certificada de Quinua. Nuestro número de registro de productor es: 060-2013-INIA. Nuestro campo multiplicador de semilla se encuentra ubicado a 2,800 m.s.n.m. en la Region Ancash.   Durante la campaña 2013-2014 instalamos 2 variedades comerciales de Quinua que se adaptan exitosamente en Costa y Valles Interandinos: Roja INIA 415-Pasankalla y Blanca Salcedo INIA, Negra INIA-420 Collana. Asimismo, se instaló un semillero de Chía Negra.  *Por consiguiente, les informamos que contamos con la siguiente disponibilidad de semillas:   -> 450 kgs de semilla certificada de Quinua INIA-415 Roja Pasankalla  -> 1,100 kgs de semilla de Chía Negra -> 100 kgs de semilla de Quinua INIA-420 Negra Collana*  Nuestra semilla está *empacada y sellada en sacos* de tela de* 50 kgs* para una mejor protección contra la humedad.   _El precio de venta es:  - El precio de venta de semilla es de S/.35 x kg. + Flete. - El flete de almacén a Lima es S/.50 x saco.  * Precio n__egociable por volumen de compra.  NOTA: Tal como lo estipula el reglamento tributario, el precio de semilla esta exonerada de pago de I.G.V.  Los interesados comuniquense al: RPM: #958838864 RPC: 986893266. Email: senaperu@gmail.com  Saludos cordiales,   Semillas Naturales Peruanas_  Quinua INIA-415 Roja Pasankalla.pdfTemas similares: VENDO QUINUA NEGRA Y ROJA ORGANICA CERTIFICADA OFERTA DE SEMILLAS CERTIFICADA DE QUINUA ROJA INIA 415-PASANKALLA, QUINUA BLANCA SALCEDO INIA Y CHIA NEGRA PARA PRODUCTORES/AGRICULTORES SE VENDE SEMILLA DE QUINUA SALCEDO INIA, PASANCKALLA ROJA Y NEGRA COLLANA OFERTA DE SEMILLAS CERTIFICADA DE QUINUA ROJA INIA 415-PASANKALLA, QUINUA BLANCA SALCEDO INIA Y CHIA NEGRA PARA PRODUCTORES/AGRICULTORES VENDO QUINUA NEGRA Y ROJA ORGANICA CERTIFICADA

----------

